# Optibol Protein



## Ironaddict (May 12, 2005)

I will now use this like water.  I have been using Designer Wheys OPTIBOL has protein and creatine in one.  I like the Bannana Cream but I just picked up a bottle of Cookies and Cream and this shit is GREAT!!!  So much better than the last 5 brands I tried.  My favorite was Lean Mass Matrix Cinamon Oatmeal but now the OPTIBOL cookies and cream is the shizit!!!


----------



## LITTLEME (May 12, 2005)

Were Do You Get It From


----------



## max lift (May 12, 2005)

the cookies and cream sounds awsome ,


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (May 12, 2005)

a couple Q?'s  Where u get it from like they said... And can ur body become immune to protien like it can certian things if u use for long periods of time.?


----------



## Ironaddict (May 13, 2005)

I got it from http://www.allsportsnutrition.com/ they have good deals from time to time.  I still get my ephedra from them    No your body does not get immune to proteins.


----------



## kell11 (May 13, 2005)

*Iron,Ever had any BIOCHEM whey?*



			
				Ironaddict said:
			
		

> I will now use this like water.  I have been using Designer Wheys OPTIBOL has protein and creatine in one.  I like the Bannana Cream but I just picked up a bottle of Cookies and Cream and this shit is GREAT!!!  So much better than the last 5 brands I tried.  My favorite was Lean Mass Matrix Cinamon Oatmeal but now the OPTIBOL cookies and cream is the shizit!!!


It ALSO combines creatine,valine,aminos,a lotta goodies,but not too many.
(some of these supps put a speck of something in it so they can put it on the label.)
Its called ULTIMATE PROTIEN SYSTEM.stuffs expensive though $50.00/2Lbs.
BUT,it has 40grams protien in two NOT huge scoops.
Banana.Instant dissolve.the shit is great. I ask because I look on shelves and nothing else even comes close to the protien content per serving...and yes,I think they have cookies-n-cream too.
available at your local high-tone health store.No GNC crap.


----------



## kell11 (May 13, 2005)

*Biochem*

http://www.biochem-fitness.com
$27.00 w/some of their online retailers
seems my health food stores are a little too kigh-tone.


----------



## Ironaddict (May 13, 2005)

Sorry I gave the wrong hit for OPTIBOL www.bodybuilding.com/store/next/opt.html


----------

